# Brewing my own



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just because I was bored and fancied doing a bit of cooking&#8230;..

I melted 50% Collinite with 50% Swisswax with a dash of liquid G3 Wax. Warmed it up in a bowl over a saucepan of boiling water then poured into an empty old shaving cream pot.

The idea was to exploit Collonites durability and Swisswax's ease of application and smell

Will let you know the results 

8)

Daz


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

eastwood1875 said:


> Just because I was bored and fancied doing a bit of cooking&#8230;..
> 
> I melted 50% Collinite with 50% Swisswax with a dash of liquid G3 Wax. Warmed it up in a bowl over a saucepan of boiling water then poured into an empty old shaving cream pot.
> 
> ...


You sir are a genius lol, love the ingenuity.

Looking forward to your feedback :mrgreen:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

J3SHF said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Just because I was bored and fancied doing a bit of cooking&#8230;..
> ...


It was quite cool actually and looks the part 

Will post me conclusion as soon as I have used it.

8)

Daz


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm intrigued......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be interested to see how this turns out 8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Will let you dudes know


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

In for results


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Before it started raining I managed to apply some Swisslinitte 

Easy to apply and the wax in the tub seems quite stiff so it was easy to apply an even layer without overloading the sponge pad.

Left on for about 5 mins.

Easy off although there was a tiny amount of dragging but nowhere near as bad as pure collonitte.

Couple of pics :



















Dull day weather wise so I can't really comment on the shine although there maybe some awesome beading afterwards 

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Beading



















Daz


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice beading :mrgreen:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention, fantastic idea, well done and it looks good!!! 8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Daz


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks to have given a very good result, be interesting to see if it has the staying power of collinite!


----------

